# ISO Mango 101



## PA Baker (Jun 25, 2006)

I just bought a mango at the grocery store because they were on sale for an amazingly good price.  I've eaten them before but never prepared them at home.  How do I tell when it's ripe?  I cut it in half and scoop out the seeds, right?  Any suggestions for quick things to do with it (I also bought a ton of blueberries and I think they'd look gorgeous together in something!)?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2006)

My experience is that the mango is ripe when some or all of skin turns reddish. It will have a little give to the squeeze. If you let it get real ripe and soft to the squeeze, it will be impossible to slice but as sweet as candy and messy enough to eat out of hand to thrill a five year old!

You don't really scoop out the seed as much as carve around a big flattened football shaped seed. I've seen demo videos and pic's but couldn't find one real quick.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 25, 2006)

It is ripe when it gives slightly to touch and smells fragrant. Hold the mango so that the narrow side perpendicular to a cutting board. With a sharp knife start at the middle of the top side and slice as straight down as you can, slicing along side of the pit. Do the same on the other side. Take one of the halves and holding it in your hand (or on the cutting board), make a crosshatch "design" with your knife but do NOT cut through the skin. Then push up on the skin of the mango half and the pieces will stand up so you can cut them off flush with the skin.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2006)

What Gretchen said sounds pretty good.
There's some more about it here.


----------



## amber (Jun 25, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I just bought a mango at the grocery store because they were on sale for an amazingly good price. I've eaten them before but never prepared them at home. How do I tell when it's ripe? I cut it in half and scoop out the seeds, right? Any suggestions for quick things to do with it (I also bought a ton of blueberries and I think they'd look gorgeous together in something!)?


 
Mango's dont have seeds, they have a pit.  Are you sure your not referring to a pomegranite?  Either way, you could make a smoothie with that and the blueberries, or use a melon baller  to fill a watermelon or any melon you like, and add a splash of liquor such as vodka.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 25, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Are you sure your not referring to a pomegranite? Either way, you could make a smoothie with that and the blueberries, or use a melon baller to fill a watermelon or any melon you like, and add a splash of liquor such as vodka.


I wondered if he might not be thinking of a papaya; a fruit which must have good uses that I have yet to discover.

Any concoction that includes hard liquor and tropical fruit sounds good to me!


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Mango Lemonade Pa.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

gretchen is right on about mangoes. get 'em when they just give to a little finger pressure, and begin to smell sweet, well, like a mango.

except i don't do the cross-hatch thing, unless i want cubes.

after cutting the 2 sides away from the pit, i just slice them into strips, then slice away the skin with my knife close to the board as you would fillet a fish.

i buy mangoes all the time, and if they're not ripe yet (unripened ones are still good if julienned and used in a slaw), i just put them on a window sill to finish ripening.


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2006)

Be careful when cutting it as they get *very* slippery.

One of my favorite ways to use them is in salsa. Make a salsa how you normally would, but replace the tomato with mango. The sweet with some heat is amazing.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  The lemonade and salsa sound great.  It's just yielding to some gentle pressure and doesn't smell mango-y yet, so I'll give it another day or two.  It's been raining here since Friday so we haven't had any sun in the house to help it ripen!


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 27, 2006)

Smell is key with mangoes.  Mangoes are heavenly just by themselves.  There is no need to come up with recipes to use them.  They are a little treat by themselves.  

You can cut them up and then suck on the pit (to ensure every bit of the goodness is savoured).  

There are three things I consistently make with mangoes - A mango lassi (you mix fresh mangoes with plain yogurt and some ice and water along with sugar and blend it).  I also like to make a mango milkshake (same way just substitute milk in place of yogurt). 

Finally nothing like a creamy mango icecream.  Puree the mangoes for the icecream along with some heavy cream, condensed milk and fold in a large container of cool whip.  Place in an air tight container and freeze.  

We make pickles with mangoes too but most of those recipes use raw mangoes (the green ones) which are super tart but super delectable.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for quick things to do with it (I also bought a ton of blueberries and I think they'd look gorgeous together in something!)?


 
Mangos + Blueberries...

Salad - Baby spinach leaves, sliced Mangos, Blueberries, toasted walnuts or almonds, Asian dressing -- Add in slices of rotisserie chicken, grilled salmon or shrimp.

Trifle - A layer of mangos, sponge cake, vanilla pudding, etc - next layers alternate with blueberries.

Angel food cake - Slice in 3 layers, alternate with berries, mangos and whipped cream.

Mango/Blueberry shortcakes with whipped cream.

For the blueberries OR mangos (separately), I posted a recipe for Strawberry cheesecake in a martini glass.  You could sub with M or B.

For the blueberries - I posted a recipe for blueberry filled Stars (using puff pastry). 

PA, btw, what topping/crust did you decide on for the cheesecake you made a while back?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

one of my favourite oddball combos is cubes of mango and papaya, topped with teryaki marinated grilled squid. the mild sweetness of the mango goes well with the salty/sweet teryaki.
if you don't like squid, the same might work with chicken, or other seafood i guess.

another fave, a dessert this time, is sliced mango served with sticky rice, topped with sweetened coconut mlik.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> another fave, a dessert this time, is sliced mango served with sticky rice, topped with sweetened coconut mlik.


 
That is sooo good, BT.  Do you have a recipe you make and could share?  TIA.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 27, 2006)

mish, sorry, no recipe. 
i've been thinking about looking up a good recipe for sweetened coconut milk for the sauce, and trying again to make it at home.
i usually just order it at a local thai place.
otherwise, it's just sliced mango alongside sticky (jasmine?) rice, topped with the sauce.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> mish, sorry, no recipe.
> i've been thinking about looking up a good recipe for sweetened coconut milk for the sauce, and trying again to make it at home.
> i usually just order it at a local thai place.
> otherwise, it's just sliced mango alongside sticky (jasmine?) rice, topped with the sauce.


 
Thanks BT. I've also only had it at a Thai restaurant (if I recall). Hmmm, maybe someone will see the post and share the recipe. Usually I keep coconut milk on hand - the light version in a can. I'd love some Thai coconut ice cream (with the corn) to go with.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 27, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> PA, btw, what topping/crust did you decide on for the cheesecake you made a while back?


 
Boy, Mish do you have a good memory!  I ended up making one with a brownie crust and a layer of caramel between the crust & cheesecake.  new resipe, it was so-so.  

Thanks for sll the good ideas here!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you sure your not talking about a Mangosteen, I think they have a few seeds in them, but our Mangoes dont, Mangoes just have one BIG seed in the middle, you have to cut around it, and get all the flesh off,  I hope this may help.  Look up on the net to see if you really have a mango, or if it is something else.


----------

